# Just need to tune it now.......



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I have finally finished of my engine, well one or two little bits to go, but for the most part, it's complete.

Here's a few photos, weather was stinking, but I can't say I noticed until I came to edit the number plates out of the photos. I've been suffering from Skyline smile all day.




















































The spec is as follows :-

*Intake*
HKS Racing Suction Kit
High Resolution Z32 AFM
Composite Design Studio Carbon Fibre Inlet Duct
Blitz BOV
R34 Nur Spec Intercooler
The Garage Custom Intake Pipes
Greddy Intake Plenum
CUSCO Oil Catch Tank

*Exhaust System*
HKS 1000PS Titanium Drag System
HKS Front Pipe
O's Factory De-CAT pipe
HKS Stainless Steel Hi Mount Manifold : Ceramic Coated
HKS Special Racing External Wastegate
HKS GT3037 turbo
Silver Plated Hardware
Greddy Exhaust Temperature Gauge
Earls Hoses & Fittings

*Engine*
HKS Metal Head Gasket
Head : Port Matched and Polished
Block : Port Matched
Pistons : Polished
Silver / Purple Flip Painted Cam Covers
O's Factory Breather Fittings
Tomei Kevlar Timing belt

*ECU*
APEXi Power FC
APEXi Boost Control Kit
APEXi FC Commander
FC Datalogit Software
Innovate LM1 Wideband Lambda
Innovate A/F Ratio Gauge

*Lube & Cooling*
ARC Oil Cooler
GReddy Oil Filter Relocation Kit
Earls Hoses & Fittings
NISMO N1 Water Pump
NISMO N1 Thermostat
Greddy Oil temperature Sensor + Gauge

*Fuel System*
HKS Fuel Pump
HKS Fuel Rail
SX Performance Fuel Pressure Regulator
SX Perfromance Filter
Denso 550cc Injectors
Earls Hoses & Fittings

*Ignition*
HKS Iridium Spark Plugs
HKS Circle Earth Kit
Exide Maxxima 900DC Battery

*Transmission*
HKS GD Pro twin Plate Clutch
HKS Clutch Actuator Pin
HKS Lightened Flywheel

*Suspension*
KYB Climb Gear Shocks
KYB Climb Gear Springs
Tanabe Sustec Strut Brace

*Brakes*
Ferrodo DS2500 Brake Pads

*Wheels*
Front : Circlar GTA 17 x 9 Lightweight 2 Piece Forging
Rear : Circlar GTA 17 x 10 Lightweigth 2 Piece Forging

*Tyres*
Front : Goodyear Eagle F1 GSD3 235 x 45 x 17
Rear : Goodyear Eagle F1 GSD3 255 x 40 x17

*Bodywork*
NISMO Front Grille
NISMO Side Skirts
NISMO High Level Rear Spoiler
Defend Racing Service Radiator Shroud

*ICE*
Head : Kenwood 9020 MP3
DVD Head : PYLE DVD 130
Display : Pyle PLHR56 x 2 
Front Mid : Kenwood PSR 170mm
Front Tweeter : Kenwood PSR 30mm
Rear Speakers : Kenwood PSR 170mm Coaxial
Sub Woofer : Infinity Perfect 10.1 250mm Free Air
Amplifier : Rockford Fosgate DSM

Although I think I may have missed a few bits or pieces out. 

Just need to tune it now


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

OMFG! 

Jason that looks bloody fantastic!! Top work fella! :smokin:


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Very NICE!!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Top Job Jason, Should be fun in the wet! :smokin:


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

looks an animal, just need some clear side repeaters! 

Alex B


----------



## alex h (Mar 11, 2002)

Looks fantastic...might I suggest RaceLogic Traction Control - I'd hate for you to bin her for the sake of saving £450...


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

you like black then  engine looks very good how long has it taken?


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Sweet looking car. The lines look perfect and the engine a work of art.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

alex h said:


> Looks fantastic...might I suggest RaceLogic Traction Control - I'd hate for you to bin her for the sake of saving £450...


LOL, Alex I know what you mean. 



The Great One said:


> you like black then  engine looks very good how long has it taken?


The wheels were a bit of an experiment, I think it works, as does most everyone who has seen it in the flesh. Each to their own though, and I'm keen to hear others opinions on them.

Well time wise, it's been an age. I popped the OEM tubby about this time last year, then had it rebuilt and on the road with the HKS GT3037 for the IoM trip at the end of June, then took it back off the road in August to do the fuel system, gave up at the end of October for family reasons and never returned to it until about 2 weeks ago.

I've missed it, but never felt any need to rush it together, as I'd rather have it all done properly.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*Looks sweet Jason*

You should be well proud of yourself. That as Howsie quite rightly says is a work of art.
Be chuffed with yourself that you did most of the work and better still enjoy it mate

Paul


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Car*

Jason, thats the first pics i have saw of your car and its stunning. I love the black with the black wheels. Engine is spot on m8, allot of work with all the little bits and pieces. Not over the top looking but in my opinion--Just right---well done its worth the wait...


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

hmmm that loooook beautiful m8


look for ward to see that go

K


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

> The wheels were a bit of an experiment, I think it works, as does most everyone who has seen it in the flesh. Each to their own though, and I'm keen to hear others opinions on them.


I think they look good, I've always liked black wheels, and I think they suit the 'sleeper' style!

Alex B


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

looks fantastic last time i saw her you had other wheels and power fc i think 
at billing two years ago 
well done mate she will fly just take her carefull
you will have a massive skyline smile on your face 

p.s i will have to give up at santa pod racing you now 

cant wait to see it you will have to take me out in it


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Really appreciate the comments guys. 

Lee,
What's happening with yours ?

Mark,
Thanks mate, I'll pop over your way through the week, collect the fuse box cover, and let you see it proper. 

Paul,
Not sure I can let you have the Tanabe brace now, it kinda works in there at the moment. I've yet to experiment with the 'other one' I have, but I'll le tyou know soon. Should be abel to do our scientific test soon too.

Gav,
Do you still think it looks like a RB26 ? 

Sean,
Thanks man :smokin:


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Looks stunning Jason!

:smokin:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

JasonO said:


> Really appreciate the comments guys.
> 
> Gav,
> Do you still think it looks like a RB26 ?


The Greddy Plenum through me completely!  

Have you Dynoed it yet ???


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

WOW!
LISTEN UP FOLKS!
This is how Skylines should look - none of those tacky stickers and cruddy bodykits. Pure and simple, and that engine is just incredible.

Well done J.

Cem


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

looking cool.

Have you kept the displacement 2.5?
be good to see some dyno figures when you have it all sorted.

/Steve


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Much sweetness there chap,

I tip my hat to ya. That is an absolutely stunning example of how it should be done - all the right bits in all the right places.

       

J.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

Love it !!!!

Plain and simple ! Just love it 

I agree with Cem nothing out of place no fuss no mess just a stunning car with a great engine

Glad to see she is back on the road and raring to go Jason 

JAY


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top effort on the engine build out. Great spec list and looks the part too. I bet you're keen to see what numbers it throws down. 

Cya O!


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

That engine is a work of art :smokin:

Top Marks there - luvly motor. 

Not sure about the wheels though, black on black - kinda reminds me of Knight Rider for some reason


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looks sensational Jason! Engine is just a work of art! Bet its gonna put a lot of GTRs to shame


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Grats on the rebuild .. know you been working hard on it and its done now ,, so stop posting for a few days and just dirve the car.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

well done mate , looks lovely


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

cant agree more looks awesome

jason : she is still in parents garage i have everything needed to get her 
finished apart from time ! she is resprayed and runnning just need to get 
bumpers and lights etc bolted back on and get her set up.
there wone be anything else done engine wise apart other than she has now 
will just be sorting suspension and brakes looking for about 300 brake 
and just reasonabley quick track car and road car 

wil get some pics up at some point but she will be on road for the summer 
and santa pod in october 

lee


----------



## RB211 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Top Job*

First class job Jason!
I will finally !!!! be starting my project soon. Buying some R33 V-spec turbos, got a quote for Inco exhaust manifold. Will be doing 99% of the internal work myself and have arranged for the new rods to be Laser shock peened through R's factory.

I want to run RB26 Power FC d-jetro or may go motec. Can o's factory do silver plating for me(gearbox bits, head bolt threads, oil pump drive etc) and post plating h/t as well? 

Pm me your work email please.


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

jason, its turns me on, fabulous! loove all dem extra wires and pipping things, looks very 'race modification' style, i think they black wheel would be a apprecaited more if the tyres had some wheel grease on them, to make them shine a bit more...


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

looks alright I suppose  

Simon


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

That looks amazing mate.

What's the power figures like?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Simonh said:


> looks alright I suppose


I have a mental image of you standing up, with your hands in your pockets, head down, looking at the floor, and mumbling the above.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

don't forget kicking at the floor 

nice work, I am very impressed. Get it tuned and that smile will be welded to your face!

Simon


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

LOL, Yeah I know. Just need to sort this work thing out, I've got a few days towards the end of next week where I should be able to make some progress on the tuning.

Remind me, what did you see on the dyno ?


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

Fair play mate, that engine is great, the look of the car looks awesome, straight clean lines in black, the best colour, its wierd how our cars will be very similar, both look the same aprt from mines a 32, but you know what i mean, clean lines and that, and the engine spec is nearly the same to!!!!

I look forward to meeting on the strip!!! - although my car should be lighter but it will be great to see the two cars side by side!!!

RB25's rule!!!!

just so you know, at the moment mine was dynoed at 494bhp @ 1.5bar, but im having Cam's and pulleys fitted soon and hoping for nearer 550bhp!!!

Great car though mate, a true account of ditermintation and hard work!!!!


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

2 best RB25's around:


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

crap computers not doing what they want you to, do cant get my pic any bigger!!


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Nice. Using aeroquip is alot more work but looks the part. I actually dont like it becasue it can rub through stuf and cause issues.
Nice to see a quality install, with lots of attention to detail.
Where did you get the heat sleeving on the vacuum hoses near the exhaust side of the turbo?


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

Jason and luffy

i would get a partition made up for the airfilter as i have seen evidance from sdu and sau were some have even reverted back to the orginal box as there is allot of heat soak with the filter

just a thought
K


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

GTR-NUTTER said:


> Jason and luffy
> 
> i would get a partition made up for the airfilter as i have seen evidance from sdu and sau were some have even reverted back to the orginal box as there is allot of heat soak with the filter
> 
> ...



already been thinking of that and because my filter comes round on a 90degree towards side of the car i have room to put a shield straight behind it.

Not sure how Jasons would work


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

i was thinkingk more in the lines(well for my car) if the arc box does not do a good job ill put the std box with a aprxi filter inside it, and get the best of both, i will only have to get more ducting but thats not a big issue. the 33s have a good feed thet sits at the top i think that would work quite well paired up with a partition

K


----------



## stu1k (May 19, 2004)

well done jason, car looks the part, big style


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

GTR-NUTTER said:


> i was thinkingk more in the lines(well for my car) if the arc box does not do a good job ill put the std box with a aprxi filter inside it, and get the best of both, i will only have to get more ducting but thats not a big issue. the 33s have a good feed thet sits at the top i think that would work quite well paired up with a partition
> 
> K



Ive got the vent in the bonnet directly above and just in front of the filter which flows good air but if worst cam to worst then i would make a box round the filter! 

ive heard the bad things about exposed air filters, but i suppose asit was on the car,im going to leave it and see what happens! Having seen the size of SteveN's K&N filters, i might change to one of them or maybe 2 with a conversion pipe, not sure yet, mymain aim is cams, pulleys, and some decent seats.

On seats, do you have the original ones Jason or do you have some bucket style ones?


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

superb! Now thats what a skyline should look like; menacing!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

DRAGON said:


> Nice. Using aeroquip is alot more work but looks the part. I actually dont like it becasue it can rub through stuf and cause issues.
> Nice to see a quality install, with lots of attention to detail.
> Where did you get the heat sleeving on the vacuum hoses near the exhaust side of the turbo?


All of the hose and fittings, including the orange heat shielding are all complements of Earls @ Silverstone.

SS Overbraided hose is very abrasive, that's why if you look really closely, you'll notice white tie wraps holding clear rubber protection over the braided hose, where it comes into contact with any other surfaces. 

Incidentally, I never fitted the SS braided hose for cosmetic effect, this engine is all go, it is intentionally a bling free zone. 

Luffy / K,
I don't think my airfilter setup is optimal, but I'm also not thinking that a partition is going to make much difference. Simonh is going to make me some really neat ducting, he just doesn't know yet. The OEM slam panel duct would be a waste of time for me, as the carbon slam panel trim splits all the airflow through the radiator.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

JasonO said:


> Simonh is going to make me some really neat ducting, he just doesn't know yet.


............................................  

I'll do that ducting for free when you buy a front bumper - can't say fairer than that 

mine made 304 at the wheels on 1.1 bar, with boost trailing off and the clutch slipping (which clutch did you go for?)

Obviously you have done the HG and have the greddy plenum so I am expecting 450 at least from yours!

Simon


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

oh and what size hose did you use between the intake pipe and the AFM?

Simon


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Simonh said:


> oh and what size hose did you use between the intake pipe and the AFM?


80mm Silicon, form the HKS Racing Suction Kit. 

I had to make a couple of cups of coffee though and used the remaining water in the kettle to persuade it to go on


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

JasonO said:


> *Transmission*
> HKS GD Pro twin Plate Clutch
> HKS Clutch Actuator Pin
> HKS Lightened Flywheel


Simon,
As above, had it in there for a while now, the OEM clutch gave up the ghost shortly after fiting the PFC.

Was horrible to drive on the stock turbo, but the heavy gasket has made the off-boost response slightly more diesely and the clutch is so much nicer to live with now. It's still responsive, more relaxed now, where it used to be frantic.


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

Jason, great to see the car on the road! Hopefully get to have a proper look next time im passing


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

that will teach to me read the post and not just look at the pictures 

Simon


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Simonh said:


> that will teach to me read the post and not just look at the pictures


Best avoid SteveN's thread about desktops then


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

MarkFTO said:


> Jason, great to see the car on the road! Hopefully get to have a proper look next time im passing


Let me know when your next coming down, and I'll give you a look see.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

proper stealth mission


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Really pleased you have her back on the road. She's looking great. I know you'll think it's been worth every minute. Well done Jason, just go out and drive her hard mate.


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Jason that looks fantastic mate, i tip my hat to you good sir, methinks you should bring it over "the garage" when im up there in a few weeks to get my GTS sorted.

Andy


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

JasonO said:


> Let me know when your next coming down, and I'll give you a look see.


will do, should be about a bit over the next few weeks as brian is due a shot of the car


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

That looks absolutely superb Jas :smokin:


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*very nice jas*

bin the muffler jason
some threads on here make 100bhp lol
bye now


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Tommy,
Was out for an MOT so the bung was a bit of a necessity.


----------



## tommyflan (Aug 14, 2003)

*been there jason*

lol
going home next week
hopefully see some skylines  
bye now


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Absolutely superb Jason, top job, well done....


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

nice motor. A job well done.

Did you do the internal work yourself?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

mart,
I did most nearly everything myself.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

JasonO said:


> mart,
> I did most nearly everything myself.


Which is what makes it even more impressive...


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

jason

you need to come and help me do my car go on you know you want to

K


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

And mine!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

VERY NICE CAR MATE LOOKS GREAT :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

ALEX


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Well to be fair.....

I did have this website and our sponsors as a resource, and where I didn't already have a contact, it was a great introduction.



Most of all though, I've got MrsO.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

so what ya saying jason your missus built the motor were you just phoned people up and told her what to do, you slave driver you

K


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

that is impressive. Have you got any engine building experiance?

I keep thinking I would like to do mine, but have little internal engine experiance and was tempted to rebuild the mrs to get a bit of experiance (just a peugeot so nothing too complex)

The thing is though, you hear about these engines that have just been rebuilt blowing up and it makes me think christ, if someone that does this day in, day out gets it wrong, then who the hell am I to think I could do it any better?

looks sweet too which is nice.


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> and was tempted to rebuild the mrs


Why - what's wrong with her?   

Jason -  Awesome doesn't seem to quite sum it up :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Love those wheels too, blueskygtr (Jay) has the same ones on his R32 and I love them :smokin:


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

mart,
I'm a qualified Aeroengine Powerplant Engineer, I was no stranger to precision assembly / repair work prior to taking up my current specialisation. 

K,
MrsO watched after the kids, and never got pee'd off with me being in the garage. That deserves credit. :smokin:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

jasonO said:


> K,
> MrsO watched after the kids, and never got pee'd off with me being in the garage. That deserves credit.


Credit of the store variety no doubt... 





pikey said:


> Why - what's wrong with her?


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Incredible work Jason, looks absolutely supreb. Luv the way you've done the engine bay, not too bling IMO.


----------



## trebhill (Feb 11, 2005)

I'll say it one more time...the car is beautiful! I hope I can benefit from all the knowledge you gained here JasonO. I'm currently building my R33 GTST and want to end up with something similar to yours. Great to see one done like that.

I too will be doing much of my own work, but I will require assistance for the internal stuff, no doubt. Can't wait to see some numbers on that car once she's tuned...should be impressive. Nice job mate...


----------



## Tattooman (Aug 4, 2003)

V. Nice car jason, lookin' forward to seeing it launch down the Pod mate.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Out of interest jason, when rebuilding the engine, did you just use verniers and micrometers, or did you use CMM's for measurement?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Mart,
There was nothing in this rebuild which required the use of CMM, although I suppose I could have access to the equipment if required.

Maybe when I come to do the bottom end it would be handy. 


I'd say the most important tool for anyone tackling this sort of job, is an accurate torque wrench.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Did you rebuild the bottom end with standard parts or have you just left it as is?

If you didn't rebuld the bottom end, then I guess you went down as far as the head gasket and then the sump off for the oil pump (excuse my stupidity if you didnt change the pump, the first page was a while ago)


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Mart,
Stock bottom end, tops of the pistons polished to reduce any tendency to coke, no oil pump mods required, as I made improvements elsewhere to improve oil scavenge from the head.

Yep, it may well still suffer from starvation at the bottom end, but not at the same threshold as a stock bottom end, besides I'm no rev junkie. 

I'll fix the bottom end when (if) it breaks, as my budget was better spent elsewhere at this stage, seeing as plenty of well kept RB25's are running 500'ish bhp on stock bottom ends by our antipodean friends.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Sounds good. There seems to be quite a few well tuned rb25's poking their heads up at the moment.

nice motor.


----------



## Nismo LM LTD (Feb 16, 2005)

very nice looking car jason and solid spec to match


----------



## Spooky (Aug 12, 2004)

Just popped over from my normal huant, nice looking beast indeed Jason. Look forward to seeing it in the future
Spooks


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Hi Spooks,
Thanks


----------



## Charlie (Jul 20, 2001)

All your own work Jason, credit to you, meticulous I know you are that's as fine an engine bay as I have seen on any a Skyline.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

wow, that looks real clean and mean. I bet it sounds like a monster!


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

the looks sweet man,love the all black look  that is so effective,are the wheels standard size ?if not what size are they please?
im waiting for an r32 i will also be going for the less is more look,
enjoy


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Charlie,
Praise indeed, thanks 

Hyrev,
It pops and crackles and makes all the best sort of noises, I guess I'd better get the catalyst out of the exhaust though, which will make it even noisier.   

DemonDiablo,
Wheels are 17" Circlar GTA's, and my local KwikFit ******s ****ed them up on Friday afternoon when I asked them to balance them.......Bastards


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

jasono,cheers dude hope to see it in the flesh maybe at rockingham or sp


----------



## waynegtstypem (Oct 6, 2003)

jason where did you get that radiator shroud from? and how much?
cheers


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Talk to Dan @ SRB Power


----------



## waynegtstypem (Oct 6, 2003)

how do i get hold of him?
number? website?
sorry bout the questions but it looks mint
cheers


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Errr, try http://www.srbpower.com


----------



## waynegtstypem (Oct 6, 2003)

hi jason i know this is an old post but im still looking for a radiator shroud and cant find anything on the website and it wont let me contact them, can you help? and how much did it cost? cheers


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

That is sweet as f*ck and not trying to be a GTR, proud to be a GTS. Good show jason, stunning car.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Wayne,
It was definately SRBPower who supplied it, and their website works for me. Still, you need to call them and ask to speak to Dan.

Failing that try Sumo Power, they can always get me most anything I need.

Now, it cost the best part of £250-300 and is made by a company called 'Garage Defender' I think.


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

Since this threads been brought back from the dead, what numbers did it turn out once tuned?

The spec list for that car is HUGE!


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

It has the most usable 4th gear of any skyline I have ever driven ..... nuff said


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Thanks Marc,
It's even more useable now with the Splitfire coils in and the boost allowed to do it's thang. I must come see you sometime, we can proabably improve the map some more. 

Emicen,
It does 29-30mpg on the motorway, other than that I have no need for figures.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Nps ..... as long as I dont have to do a "drive to JAE" fuel map


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

There was something very wrong about that drive.......but I like to be different, and I know for a fact that there are not many people with tuned Skylines that can make claims to that sort of figure 

Besides, we did the 'Fastest trip home from JAE' thing a few years ago.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Can I just thank the person who brought this thread back to life?

This is one of my all time favourites.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Cem,
I'm chuffed this is one of your favourites, but honestly there are many better cars out there.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

nice engine bay.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

JasonO said:


> Besides, we did the 'Fastest trip home from JAE' thing a few years ago.



Hehe, I can remember the phone call now "theres a Skyline up here playing with us ... we need assistance"  

I think I was about 80+ miles south of you at this point and Skylines were unusuall enough to warrant the ... well lets just say increase in pace  .... to catch up with you all.

Or wait, were you talking about the time we had the two traffic cars tail us then they hid in the service station to try and catch us again, hehe ahh fun times indeed  

It was all part of the JAE experiance and as I sit here typing this the building is begining to rumble, looking out the window to my left I can see my old car idling in the car park awaiting its oil and filter change. 

Suddenly I am reminded why I bought a Skyline and how much I actually miss it  

Good times Jason


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

JasonO said:


> Cem,
> I'm chuffed this is one of your favourites, but honestly there are many better cars out there.


Modesty, modesty.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

JasonO said:


> Cem,
> I'm chuffed this is one of your favourites, but honestly there are many better cars out there.


Its certainly in my top 3 GTS in the UK, along with Marc's bling wagon hehe  well not his bling wagon anymore...


----------



## DANI3L (Dec 31, 2004)

That engine is sweet.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Not quite as "Bling" as the Lexus with the 20" chromies I bought when I sold the GTsT  

Before you start ... its also sold  

I now have a nice Saab 95 hot aero estate .... with 3 spoke alloys  ohh and a RX7   and a loan of a R32GTR :smokin: for when I just cant handle the peace and quiet any more


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Stunning car Jason!! The attention to detail in the engine bay is superb bet it goes really well too!! Hopefully get a look sometime.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Doug S said:


> bet it goes really well too!! Hopefully get a look sometime.


Yeah, Marc said something about 4th gear 

I'll look forward to catching you up Doug, maybe let me know when your next going over to marc's place and I'll try to drop by.


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

JasonO said:


> Yeah, Marc said something about 4th gear
> 
> I'll look forward to catching you up Doug, maybe let me know when your next going over to marc's place and I'll try to drop by.


Will do Jason

:smokin:


----------



## the_paulo (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice to look at these pics again, very pleasing to the eye indeed!

 Smiling at this one thinking about the JAE trips. Almost equalled the entry-level Ferrari on the trip down for fuel consumption this year Jason and co-pilot!

Ducking in to the services as the cops raced by, that was soooo Dukes of Hazzard, but sooo much fun too


----------

